# Dwarf Hairgrass Height?



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

i'd like to know also...it is one of my options as a foreground plant...but i'm just not sure how tall it will get =(


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It should stay about 3 inches tall, but more often than not it can get more like 5-6 inches.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

CL said:


> It should stay about 3 inches tall, but more often than not it can get more like 5-6 inches.


+1. Mine stays about 3 inches tall, but it has grown to 5-6 inches before as well...


----------

